# CHIRP Sonar



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I know this was at the Fort Lauderdale Boat Show and did not pay alot of mind to it as the display was swamped with people. Now I read a neat article on this "NEW" Chirp sonar. The images I saw on it were rather impressive. Anyone have first hand word on how this would be for Erie? I know there are several units out now with various tranducers by airmar for different application, but the article was saying it for deep pocket boaters now but in five years will be the standard for all units. I use the term "New" because it has been available for military and research use but now will be on the market for recreational use. Units are pretty steep right now but like any new technology will come down after time. I just was pretty impressed with the whole system from the tranducers to the high def displays that I wanted to learn more and get some first hand reviews on these initial systems or from someone who may have used them in the military or during research.


----------

